# Favor for a friend.



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2014)

A friend in the Gaspe enjoys restoring old vehicles & asked me to shoot his most resent work for him.  We took it up the road from his house to an area uncluttered by buildings for the shoot.  

1.



 


2.


 


3.


 


4.


 


5.


 


6.


 


7.


 



8.


 


9.


 


10.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 11, 2014)

Beautiful! The photos and the restoration...I love the classics!


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice wheels!


----------



## pgriz (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice job, Ron.  Both the truck and the photography.  However, I'm thinking that perhaps a more overcast day may be more suitable for this so that the shadows aren't as strong.  Many of the commercial car shots seem to be done at dusk, with the open sky acting as a very large softbox.  I don't have much practical experience shooting cars or trucks, but when doing "reverse-engineering" of the light of these types of commercials, that is common feature.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice set!


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 11, 2014)

Good set. and a remarkable-looking truck.  I like #1 a lot, but I think I'd have liked it better if you'd been in front of the underbrush in the foreground.  Other than light conditions (as always), setting is important for these shots.  The fall foliage always looks great for cars, but for this old truck, I think it would've been outstanding to find an old barn or rusty farm machinery to sit next to.

Very nice job on the detail shots - the interior is well-lit without blowing out the scenery outside the windows, and the bed and engine bay are very nice, too -- that engine is a hoot!  I like the shot of the owner, too -- he'll treasure that for a long time.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Very nice job, Ron.  Both the truck and the photography.  However, I'm thinking that perhaps a more overcast day may be more suitable for this so that the shadows aren't as strong.  Many of the commercial car shots seem to be done at dusk, with the open sky acting as a very large softbox.  I don't have much practical experience shooting cars or trucks, but when doing "reverse-engineering" of the light of these types of commercials, that is common feature.



It was overcast all day until we were ready to shoot & the damn sun came out.  I think I said some bad words.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 11, 2014)

awesome truck and photos.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 11, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice job, Ron.  Both the truck and the photography.  However, I'm thinking that perhaps a more overcast day may be more suitable for this so that the shadows aren't as strong.  Many of the commercial car shots seem to be done at dusk, with the open sky acting as a very large softbox.  I don't have much practical experience shooting cars or trucks, but when doing "reverse-engineering" of the light of these types of commercials, that is common feature.
> ...



Ah.  Nature was testing you. In which case...  you did just fine.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 11, 2014)

Cool; I love the bed of that truck!


----------



## snerd (Oct 11, 2014)

Cool truck pics! Notice how we could just climb under the hood and have all the room in the world?! I miss the old, big autos. <snif>


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2014)

Beautiful shots of a beautiful truck.  Well done to both of you.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice shots.  Love the truck bed.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2014)

Good job Ron!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2014)

Truck looks well-restored. The engine compartment is a breath of fresh air, and I love the wood inset bed. I bet he will appreciate the photos.


----------



## baturn (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice! What is all that space under the bonnet? I long for the days when I could actually recognize some of the components under the hood.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Truck looks well-restored. The engine compartment is a breath of fresh air, and I love the wood inset bed. I bet he will appreciate the photos.




He could not wait to e-mail a copy of #1 to his kids.  

I found a bottle of very nice wine on the seat of our car.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Truck looks well-restored. *The engine compartment is a breath of fresh air,* and I love the wood inset bed. I bet he will appreciate the photos.


Yep!!!!  So nice to see a stock 'plant in there instead of some tricked out small-block V8.  Is that the 292?


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2014)

baturn said:


> Very nice! What is all that space under the bonnet? I long for the days when I could actually recognize some of the components under the hood.



A far cry from what it looks like under the hood of my car; both 6 cylinders.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2014)

My first car was a '62 Ford Fairlane, 170 cid I-6.  The only thing I had to climb under for on, an oil change, was to pull the drain plug - even the filter war reachable from on top.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2014)

snowbear said:


> My first car was a '62 Ford Fairlane, 170 cid I-6.  The only thing I had to climb under for on, an oil change, was to pull the drain plug - even the filter war reachable from on top.


Amen... I rebuilt the head on a '67 AMC Rambler American a few years ago (199 I6)... from the time I lifted the hood until the time I put the head on my work-bench was about 15 minutes!  Compare that to changing plugs in my Ford Ranger:  2 hours!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 11, 2014)

I had an 85 Ranger.  I went to check the timing and found there were no timing marks.  Welcome to the new world order.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice, everything is nice the truck and the images.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice Ron!


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks all, for your kind responses.


----------

